# What do you use to clean your rats cage with?



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been wondering, what do people here use when it comes to cleaning your ratties' cage with? Are gentle cleaning sprays safe for rats, or would simple soap and water be better? Is Nature's Miracle safe...? I mean, at work we've used it to clean all the animal's cages, and it's never caused any visible harm, but I still want to be sure.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use a disinfectant spray for small animals made by Johnsons. I've never had a problem with it

It's not the same one as this site - but very similar

http://www.petsplaytime.co.uk/acatalog/petsplaytime_co_uk_Small_Animal_Chemist_Shop_80.html


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> I use a disinfectant spray for small animals made by Johnsons. I've never had a problem with it
> 
> It's not the same one as this site - but very similar
> 
> http://www.petsplaytime.co.uk/acatalog/petsplaytime_co_uk_Small_Animal_Chemist_Shop_80.html


I use that one to.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emster said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a disinfectant spray for small animals made by Johnsons. I've never had a problem with it
> ...


What do you think of it? There are a couple of different scents (the green one is the cleanest smelling but I love the lemon one)


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the green one at the moment, which i think smells lovely. It also lasts ages, I've had the same bottle since I brought my girls - which was 8 months ago, I clean them out at least once a week and always use it.

It's pretty good stuff and doesn't affect my girls so I'm happy with it. I saw some pet cage wipes at Pets At Home the other week which I plan to get as it'll just be easier for me to wipe the girls platform down everyday rather than fussing around getting a damp cloth - I forgot to pick some up when I went to PAH Monday :roll: 

What are your thoughts on Johnsons?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's the best I've used, if I'm honest. It smells really good, and is just generally easy to use. Squirt squirt squirt wipe and you're done. I think it's also not so bad at odour control - you can definately tell the weeks where I've used it (or been lazy and just done a quick dump and restock of the cages) It's not too badly priced either, I think I pay about Â£3, but like you say, it lasts a while (considering I have 9 cages, I need long lasting lol)

As for platform cleaning, I just grab some kitchen towel and spray some on that and use that (as I use kitchen towel anyway to clean the cages)

I might take a look at those wipes at PAH. Not for me - but my sister prefers to use wipes with her Guinea Pig and that'll be a good 'here's a hint, clean that **** thing out' hint for her lol


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I prefer not to use any commercial sprays at all. If you do use them, make SURE they are animal-safe (ESPECIALLY rodent-safe - some chemicals are NOT safe for rodents but would be for some other animals) and non-toxic. Also, that they do NOT have a strong scent. After using sprays, I'd suggest wiping everything down with a wet cloth, or even rinsing to make sure there's no residue.

I use white vinigar, hydrogen peroxide (2 spray bottles, spray one, then the other) and plain old soap (not antibacterial) and hot water. For really bad cages we get in, I'll bleach, rinse over and over and set outside to dry.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually fill the base of my girls cage up with water, let it stand for abit. Empty it, spray with cage disinfectant, let it stand again for awhile then refill it with water again, give it a good rub down, empty it then dry it.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a personal vendetta against Lysol and other those other products that kill 99.9% of germs, and that's when it comes to cleaning _human _living spaces! I'd never even think of using that kind of junk on an animal's cage. Not even for a dog.

Nature's Miracle says it's safe to use around animals and children. I'm not sure how true that is, but it can't be a complete lie, because as I said in the original post we used it at work and it never caused any harm to our animals, even when used to clean their pee-covered food bowls. 



Ration1802 said:


> I use a disinfectant spray for small animals made by Johnsons. I've never had a problem with it
> 
> It's not the same one as this site - but very similar
> 
> http://www.petsplaytime.co.uk/acatalog/petsplaytime_co_uk_Small_Animal_Chemist_Shop_80.html


The same Johnson's that makes baby shampoo? 
I might look into that some more. Looks good.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sami said:


> The same Johnson's that makes baby shampoo?
> I might look into that some more. Looks good.


I don't know if it's by the same people - but I've honestly had no problems with using it (and I've used it with my hamsters, mice (and when I evolved) my rats).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I jsut stick my cages under teh shower on full blast hot for about fifteen minutes then scrub with a bleach solution and rinse again for another fifteen minutes. Takes a while but i get to play with the ratties LoL!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I do the 1:10 bleach solution. That is 10 parts water to one part bleach. Be careful with this solution because it is rather strong. Only use this in a well ventilated area & don't let it come into contact with your skin or clothing. If I am doing a wipe down by hand (well a gloved hand) the mixture is much lighter 1:100 (1 part 1:10 to 9 parts water) I always follow up any bleach cleanings by rinsing off the area with plain water.

Just on case people didn't know this... any bleach solution you make has to be used that day. It loses strength when stored past 24 hours.

I start off with hitting the cages with a high pressure tip on the hose, then I sprat them down with the bleach mix... let that sit for 15 minutes or more, spray it down again to remove any bleach, then I let it air dry or I dry it with a towel.


----------



## Pink (Dec 27, 2007)

I've always used good old vinegar and water. Cleans up perfectly, never had a stain or odor, or need to worry about the possibility of leaving any sort of harmful residue. I don't have running water, so ease of cleaning is extremely important in every aspect of my life.

Pink


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I use hydrogen peroxide (3%) and vinegar--both in separate spray bottles. Hydrogen peroxide spray bottle is covered in duct tape to keep it from breaking down. Spray on the vinegar, then the peroxide, let it sit for a few seconds, then wipe it off, then rinse it off with the shower.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I also use the vinegar and peroxide solution. Its the only thing that gets the rat pee and poo smell out of their litter boxes completely for me. I usually do the smell test with my husband since he seems to have the "rat sniffer from you know where" nose.


----------



## HairPunk (Dec 11, 2007)

I use soap and water the Nolvansol (sp?). It is used by a rat rescue that I buy it from. Much safer than bleach and I could never get the hang of the peroxide and vinegar (never seemed clean enough).


----------



## Ilovemyratlets (Jan 5, 2008)

I just use Clorox Hardsurface cleaner. It works great and is really cheap. It also disinfects...


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I use Clorox Anywhere and it works great. I think I try the vinegar and peroxide, then spray on the Clorox to kill germs  . Clorox Anywhere is 100% pet safe....my rabbits think it's "funny" to lick it off the bunny room floor, while it is drying :roll: .


----------

